# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  La CHD probará 9 sistemas de depuración en 14 localidades para optar por el adecuado

## Embalses

*La CHD probará 9 sistemas de depuración en 14 localidades para optar por el adecuado*
13-11-2008 (El Mundo)El Mundo

14 localidades de Castilla y León de menos de 2.000 habitantes dispondrán de una depuradora «de bajo coste» de forma experimental. La Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero ha apostado por esta fórmula para evitar que, «como ha ocurrido en otras ocasiones, las infraestructuras terminen abandonadas al no poder ser costeadas por los ciudadanos» .
Según informaron fuentes del órgano de cuenca, cada localidad podría contar con un sistema de depuración diferente en función de sus características. La CHD probará hasta nueve sistemas distintos en cada localidad hasta dar con el que más se acomode a sus peculiaridades, tales como la superficie necesaria para su instalación, el rendimiento, su integración paisajística, la generación y la gestión de lodos o la climatología de la zona.
Todo ello supondrá una inversión de la CHD de 2,7 millones de euros, de los que el 50% ya está presupuestado para 2009. El resto, 1,3 millones, se invertirá en 2010. Y se ha optado por las de bajo coste, frente a las convencionales, porque «el gasto energético es nulo o muy bajo y el mantenimiento es «sencillo», lo que, a juicio de la CHD, convierte este sistema de depuración en el más aconsejado para las localidades de menos de 2.000 habitantes.
Los nueve sistemas de depuración están preparados para atender las necesidades específicas de las poblaciones de menos de 2.000 habitantes equivalentes. Se trata de poblaciones en las que la cantidad de aguas residuales a tratar en verano dobla y a veces triplica a la de invierno, en las que existe gran variabilidad horaria tanto en el caudal como en la carga y en las que las redes de saneamiento unitarias provocan que sea más frecuente las infiltraciones de aguas no residuales.
Las posibles ubicaciones de las depuradoras se están estudiando y deberán obtener los correspondientes permisos municipales y autonómicos. Aún así, las localidades seleccionadas son Junciana (200 habitantes) y Mironcillo (350) en Avila; Peñaranda de Duero (900) y Tardajos (800) en Burgos; Gradefes (600) y Gordoncillo (950) en León; y Tariego de Cerrato (700) en Palencia.
Además, se instalarán en Monleras (500 habitantes) en Salamanca; Valdeprados (150) y Torreiglesias (830) en Segovia; Langa de Duero (1.400) en Soria; Villalba de los Alcores (1.408) en Valladolid; Castrillo de la Guareña (300) en Zamora; y Florderrei (150) en Ourense.
Las depuradoras que se experimentarán consisten en sistemas de fosa séptica, tanques de aguas, lechos de turba, humedales artificiales, filtros mediante vegetación, filtros biológicos y «biodiscos», en ambos casos mediante microorganismos, lagunas artificiales y fangos activos mediante cultivos bacterianos.
El sistema de fosa séptica es adecuado para poblaciones de hasta 500 habitantes equivalentes. Se trata de un tratamiento primario de aguas residuales mediante procesos físicos como la sedimentación y la flotación.
El tanque inhoff, en cambio, está indicado para poblaciones de hasta 500 habitantes, mientras que los lechos de turba para localidades entre 100 y 5.000 habitantes equivalentes. A estos tratamientos se suman los humedales artificiales, adecuados para poblaciones de hasta 2.000 habitantes equivalentes.
El filtro biológico y el filtro verde, para poblaciones de entre 200 y 1.000 habitantes equivalentes, será otro de los sistemas que se pruebe. Consiste en un depósito relleno de material filtrante al cual se adhieren los microorganismos responsables de la depuración.Lo mismo ocurrirá con el sistema de biodiscos, para poblaciones mayores de 1.000 habitantes equivalentes. Con ese número de habitantes también se podría probar los fangos activos.
El de lagunaje sería el idóneo para los núcleos mayores de 1.000 habitantes equivalentes. Finalmente, también se probará el sistema de fangos activos, adecuado para poblaciones de más de 1.000 habitantes equivalentes.

----------

